# developing trays question



## wyogirl (Nov 10, 2013)

Is there any reason why I couldn't use any plastic tray for developing prints?  I have 4 plastic dish tubs that have never been used for anything.


----------



## Ysarex (Nov 10, 2013)

Just depends on the type of plastic and whether or not it would be reactive with the chemicals. Darkroom specific processing trays are made from plastics that are known to be least reactive.

Joe


----------



## Derrel (Nov 10, 2013)

I think you'd be okay on that. I have owned hard plastic trays; stainless steel trays, as well as some very old (1930's, actually!) vintage enamel-over-steel trays. All of them worked. Steel trays are good for transferring heat or cooling from water baths. I think you could also use Pyrex baking dishes from thrift stores if they are large enough.


----------



## wyogirl (Nov 10, 2013)

I'll try them.  I already have them so its not like its costing me anything except maybe a ruined print or tray.  They aren't being used anyway.


----------



## timor (Nov 10, 2013)

wyogirl said:


> I'll try them.  I already have them so its not like its costing me anything except maybe a ruined print or tray.  They aren't being used anyway.


Eh... You won't ruin the print. If anything you will "ruin" the trays, but even this is unlikely. Only very strong acid or base can do that, not the case with regular developers or fixers.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Nov 10, 2013)

I prefer to use darkroom trays, such as for a running rinse I can set the tray so the water will run smoothly from the corner with the spout which helps keep the water and the prints moving. And they're the right size and depth.

I think it's better to not to get in the habit of using other household items for darkroom chemistry so someone doesn't accidently use them for another purpose (seems a safer precaution). I just find I'm in the habit of getting out the darkroom trays, Kodak squeegee and beakers etc. - I wouldn't want to absentmindedly grab a container for use in the kitchen and grab the wrong one that's had photo chemistry in it.


----------



## terri (Nov 11, 2013)

vintagesnaps said:


> I prefer to use darkroom trays, such as for a running rinse I can set the tray so the water will run smoothly from the corner with the spout which helps keep the water and the prints moving. And they're the right size and depth.
> 
> I think it's better to not to get in the habit of using other household items for darkroom chemistry so someone doesn't accidently use them for another purpose (seems a safer precaution). I just find I'm in the habit of getting out the darkroom trays, Kodak squeegee and beakers etc. - I wouldn't want to absentmindedly grab a container for use in the kitchen and grab the wrong one that's had photo chemistry in it.



Agreed.   Still, as long as everything is kept separately as well as clearly marked "photo chemistry tray", you should be all right.   I would never use anything plastic then return it to the kitchen - glass is another story, especially if you can immediately run it through the dishwasher after use.   Still, kitchen/darkroom supplies should be kept well apart.

As far as other things to try, for large prints I've heard of people using kitty litter trays.   New, of course.   :razz:


----------



## webestang64 (Nov 11, 2013)

Photographic print trays have a recess(s) so the chemicals will come in contact with both sides of the print (more important with fiber based prints than RC) and will allow the print to move around and not be stuck to the bottom. Any other tray might not give you a consistent development.


----------



## Josh66 (Nov 11, 2013)

vintagesnaps said:


> I think it's better to not to get in the habit of using other household items for darkroom chemistry so someone doesn't accidently use them for another purpose (seems a safer precaution). I just find I'm in the habit of getting out the darkroom trays, Kodak squeegee and beakers etc. - I wouldn't want to absentmindedly grab a container for use in the kitchen and grab the wrong one that's had photo chemistry in it.


Haha - yeah.  I use regular plastic cups for my chemicals when I'm developing film - that's the only thing I ever use them for though (they're huge - they hold 750mL), and I store them with all of my chemicals so they won't get mixed up with other glasses.

Still, they "look" like a regular cup you would have a drink in.  Almost took a drink of stop bath once, lol!

edit
Actually, it's the cup I'm holding in my avatar.  Except that one is for fixer - "getting my fix", lol.  One is only for fixer or blix, one for stop bath, and one for developer.  Keeping them separated like that probably isn't really necessary, but I like having labels on them so I don't grab the wrong one when it's time to pour the developer in.


----------

